

75 percent of Japanese still haven't heard of Facebook - fakelvis
http://www.cnngo.com/tokyo/life/75-percent-japanese-still-havent-heard-facebook-706831

======
imkevingao
actually that's about the same percentage in China. Which is a more
significant number considering the amount of people.

